# Second receiver and Auora bass shaker setup



## pcrx (Dec 9, 2011)

Quickie post for anyone thinking of these -

Dug my Auora bass shakers out of storage the other day. I had these in my old Berkline recliners in a dedicated HT. 

Since installing the new PJ and screen in the living room, I decided something was "lacking" here - the rumble. 

Picked up a sale Insignia 2 channel receiver and split the LFE into the phono input. Wired 4 shakers in series after attaching some new frame members to the wifeys sofa (shhhhh)

Result is awesome LFE feel. 

Pics to come.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
It is always nice to make use of gear you have standing by with the addition of a cost effective AVR. Look forward to the pictures.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Those shakers are fantastic... I have some and they are perfect. Enjoy your "new" sofa! ;-)


----------



## pcrx (Dec 9, 2011)

Here are a few pics of the sofa with shakers added...


----------



## cpacholke (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow... I would think just one would do the trick. That couch must be shaking during a movie... hmmm


----------

